# Trolling motor/weed cutters



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Does anyone use an after market weed cutter? I see the ninja grass blade,and a few others. If so do you have any thoughts on what you have.I am considering the ninja grass blade.Thanks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My buddy has these two little blades that get glued onto the trolling motor housing right behind the blade that work very very good in all but the heaviest of weeds. Don't know what they're called but I'm a skeptic when it comes to anything and these are well worth the money


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those are probably Ninja Grass Blades.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

JamesF said:


> Those are probably Ninja Grass Blades.


You're correct, they seem to work very well 
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Ninja_Grass_Blade/descpage-NINJAGB.html


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just watched the ninja Blade videos. Definitely need one of those in Florida.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

On Nimi,also.


----------

